
Inside the fintech filled with 28 year-olds working 13 hour days - gvand
https://news.efinancialcareers.com/us-en/330384/jobs-at-revolut
======
gvand
That naive "we receive 1000 CVs/day, we are cool!"... I wonder if they realize
how many people just send resumes blindly barely knowing the company they are
applying too.

And btw, 2018 and people still brag about long working hours.

